# My Dog keeps Chewing / Biting Himself



## LaurenBarlowww (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi, I've got a nearly 14 week old Northern Inuit named Ni'cko.
and he keeps chewing/biting himself and groans like he's irritated.
I've de-flead, de-wormed, had injections, de-flead the house. Went to the vets and give me another flea treatment that treats mites aswell - as he were kept outside as a puppy before we got him.

Is there anything it can be? Surely can't be fleas I've deflead all the animals, all the house, a lot recently and he literally will put his whole foot and knaw on it. 
as well as biting his feet and front legs and penis as much as possible.

Thanks


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

It could be a food allergy. What are you feeding him? 

Or something in the environment like floor cleaning products, air fresheners etc


----------



## LaurenBarlowww (Jan 17, 2013)

He's on Wagg
Should I try putting him on another food? Is there any you would suggest?
Also, He sneezes when I spray air freshner as well


----------



## demetris20 (Jun 27, 2012)

this is what i would do

- get rid of all sprays, perfumes etc
-bath him with a soothing siampoo - one i like is epi-soothe but there are others
- wash everything he has access to (bedding etc) with non bio and no softener
- if you have carpets vacuum more frequently and spray with indorex (i believe that this is the only one that treats mites)
- change from dry food to wet pouches/canned etc (there are mites in dry food especially in the crumbs that remain in the bottom of the bag) there's a really good guide here 

if all these fail - i would request an allergy work up especially the enviromental allergy test...

hope this helps


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I would definitely change his food, Wagg is awful. 
Look for something cereal free.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/194976-wet-dog-food-index.html


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Wag is a very poor quality food and if your dog is allergic to grain I would bet Wag contains plenty. I feed all of mine raw but I know several Mal owners who feed CSJ dry and they highly rate it. They also give advice on what kind of food will suit what dogs if you contact them.
Dog Food for gundogs, sheepdogs, agility dogs, and show dogs.

This breeding/showing/working kennel also swears by CSJ and his dogs are beautiful.
Home - Celticwolf Alaskan Malamutes

Other than food it may be an allergy to cleaning products or aerosols used around the house. Plug in air fresheners are often the culprit and deodorants/perfume/hairspray etc. can also cause reactions, so should be sprayed in a closed room and the dog not allowed in until 30 mins to allow droplets to finish spreading.


----------



## LaurenBarlowww (Jan 17, 2013)

I didn't realise Wagg was that bad, the owner before me had him on Pedigree Chum. 
What else would you recommend? I'm just scoping my options so I can choose the best for him.
Would you rate Alpha Dog Food - dry?

I know a lot of people feed a dog raw meat, what are the options on that?

I know I might not seem to know a lot, but he's my first puppy of my own, and I want him to have the best. Hense why I'm asking


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Rather than simply asking for recommendations on food I feel it's more important to ask yourself why foods are rated as they are in the index's/threads already shown. Lots of people recommend Wagg/Pedigree/Bakers but few in the forum would. Why would that be? Being able to answer that question I feel would put you in a better position than simply accepting "my dog does well on X". Also note what one dog does well on, another may not.



LaurenBarlowww said:


> I know a lot of people feed a dog raw meat, what are the options on that?


Raw feeding is controversial. I would not recommend anyone start without doing research as to the pros and cons. A good place to start is http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/111437-raw-feeding-everything-you-need-know.html but would recommend you also look around the web in general. See if you can find the answers to the checklist found at http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/271224-raw-research-checklist.html Feel free to ask questions here. Quite a few regular posters in this section are raw feeders.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

One of the things you might be asked to do if you see a vet is put your dog on I think it's called an elimination diet. So you feed a protein they haven't had before, if that cures the problem, you add one ingredient at a time until the problem starts again so you know what it is you avoid in the future (that's very simplified). The problem with some dog foods, and it's usually the budget brands, is they don't list all the ingredients - under 4% they don't have to. So you might buy, say, lamb variety, but it might also have chicken in it because that's cheap at the time and keeps the protein levels up without spending too much on expensive lamb. Your problem then is finding a protein your dog hasn't had before, as you now don't know what your dog has eaten.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Also, ask your vets to do a skin scrape so that they can rule out mange.


----------



## creativesam (Mar 3, 2012)

I have exactly the same problem with my dog. I have changed to non-bio for his and my bedding, and for any clothes he may lay on. I am also convinced he has a problem with dairy as well. there has been a definate link between the behaviour and food. 

I am experimenting with different foods at mo. I changed him from JWB to Chappie, just to see what would happen. He did reduce, but not only was i worried about long term nutrition, he wanted more calls of nature, every couple of hours. 

I tried K9 optimum, he didn't like that.

So now we are back on JWB. 

i would follow the advice given, and try different food, and washing powder.

sammy


----------

